

Ask HN: Show off your coolest weekend hack/product/MVP. - cjbarber


======
brotchie
I made this working < 2 days spread over a few weeks.

[http://howfastisthenbn.com.au/](http://howfastisthenbn.com.au/)

It's a comparison of the broadband policies of Australia's two opposing
political parties.

I posted it on the /r/Australia subreddit at ~4pm on a Tuesday and tweeted
about it. 1.5 hours later the Minister of Communications and Broadband had
retweeted it and then 30 minutes later the Prime Minister retweeted it.

Received 64k uniques between 4pm and 12am first day. 73k the next day after it
was front-paged on the Sydney Morning Herald and news.com.au websites. Since
launch I've had about ~186,989 uniques. Average time on site is 2:17.

At the top of the page are social sharing buttons for Facebook, Twitter, G+,
and LinkedIn. The explosive growth definitely came from Facebook likes (58k)
likes.

Lessons learned: NEVER make a website that doesn't have prominent social media
buttons, and make sure your Twitter button has some worthwhile default tweet
content and a #hashtag or two.

It was hosted as a Github page with Cloudflare in front.

------
ukoki
Simple spaced repetition software in the browser. Made using Meteor.

[http://cardflashapp.com](http://cardflashapp.com)

------
lsiebert
[https://github.com/gryftir/gutsy](https://github.com/gryftir/gutsy)

Scrapes HN Who's hiring postings for internships. Eventually will allow
arbitrary parsing by passing a function.

------
murtza
I created a subreddit to share side projects.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/](http://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/)

------
rustychicken
worked on this for my wife/newborn son. keeps track of when she fed on which
boob last. also has an option if a bottle was used. background changes color
depending on which one she should use first for the next feeding.
[https://github.com/rustychicken/milkpunch](https://github.com/rustychicken/milkpunch)

------
kissmd
the current one: [http://contupt.com](http://contupt.com), you can apply now
for alpha.

"ContUpt is a service, which reminds you regularly to contact your customers,
users and friends."

